# Ralph "Shug" Jordan vs Paul "Bear" Bryant - Return to the Epic !!



## Marlin_444 (Nov 24, 2013)

This coming weekend there will be an epic football game played in southeast central Alabama, just across the border of The Great State of Georgia. 

No checks being written here, but my humble opinion not since the days of Bear vs Shug will we have the opportunity to see two teams lay down markers (Blood, Sweat and Tears) !!

Nick and Gus have looked in each others eyes across the gridiron before. 

Whatever happens, it's for all the marbles... 

For the Great State of Alabama this is... 

The most important game ever !!

Bear vs Shug... Nick vs Gus !!

What say you ??

I say - - Epic... 

War Eagle and Roll Tide


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 24, 2013)

Bama rolls the barn by 21 plus.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Nov 24, 2013)

Epic...


----------



## Sniper Bob (Nov 24, 2013)

EPIC..... Indeed, it will be!!!! #1 vs #4....WOW!!! and Roll Tide!!


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Nov 24, 2013)

I say "War Eagle"!!!

Going to be a great one  with it all one the line. No doubt this will carry over and have an affect on the future of both programs.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Nov 24, 2013)

Epic !!


----------



## weagle (Nov 24, 2013)

I hope this one will go down as a classic.  

Auburn will have to play perfectly in every phase of the game and somehow force Bama to make some mistakes.  

Coach Jordan was truly an awesome coach, but I think playing the Iron Bowl on Alabama's home field every year gave the Tide an advantage that cost him some Iron Bowl wins.

Ever since Pat Dye took over at Auburn and forced a home/home series the Iron Bowl has become the most important regular season game in college football.  Maybe not every single year, but as a series there is no other match up that impacts the final rankings as much as the Iron Bowl.

This year's Iron Bowl does have sort of the Shug vs the Bear, David vs Goliath feel.  It's the first year overachieving inexperienced Malzahn Auburn Tigers vs the Dominating, experienced Saban Crimson Tide. 

Epic.... Yes.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 24, 2013)

Not buying into the hype. Bama gets a comfortable methodical win with few mistakes.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Nov 24, 2013)

The line is Bama +14...

First time since 1971 the Iron Bowl is being played with each team in the Top 5...  

At that time Bryant and Jordan were at the helm...

ROLL TIDE !! 

Epic...


----------



## Marlin_444 (Nov 25, 2013)

http://drugcalledtradition.wordpress.com/2008/11/24/5-greatest-iron-bowl-the-biggest-game-of-all/


----------



## TBI (Nov 25, 2013)

Bama trounces Auburn. It won't be close.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Nov 25, 2013)

Epic !!


----------



## weagle (Nov 30, 2013)

Epic.  Yes.

This one is now THE EPIC in my mind.

So much on the line for both teams, So many great plays: a 99 + TD pass, huge 4th down stops, down to 1 second which was put back on the clock and then the incredible, walk off  return for a TD to finish.


----------



## Kawaliga (Dec 1, 2013)

Lots of folks are mad this morning.


----------



## wareagle5.0 (Dec 2, 2013)




----------



## weagle (Dec 2, 2013)




----------

